# Pois cassés



## Schain-schain

Hola, como sería la traducción de Pois cassé en castellano? Ya sé que petit pois (le pois frais) es guisante, me falta el pois cassé (pois sec). Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que es *guisantes partidos*.


----------



## Nanon

O arvejas, como en esta receta.
Es un americanismo (hilo relacionado)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Nanon*:

De lo que dudo es que *arveja*, de por sí, ya signifique *pois cassé*. Me temo que, aunque sea un americanismo, sigue siendo *guisante *entero y a secas.


----------



## Nanon

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hola *Nanon*:
> 
> De lo que dudo es que *arveja*, de por sí, ya signifique *pois cassé*. Me temo que, aunque sea un americanismo, sigue siendo *guisante *entero y a secas.



No, Víctor. Lo que yo compraba y cocinaba en Venezuela bajo el nombre de "arvejas" son los "pois cassés", o al menos se les parecen muchísimo, y saben igual.
Por si acaso: arveja en el DRAE
Me sonrojo al decir que a los "petits pois" (FR) en Venezuela les dicen "petipois, petipuá(s)"... o como sea.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Mon dico "Le Visuel" (Éditions de La Martinière 2006) retient "guisantes partidos" pour "pois cassés".

Au Costa Rica, on les appelle aussi "arvejas".

Par ailleurs, avec quel type de pois Mendel faisait-il ses expériences? (C'est une blague). 

À plus,


swift

P.S. Por acá también llamamos "petipuás" a los "petits pois". Mi hermana les decía "pititúas"...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nanon said:


> No, Víctor. Lo que yo compraba en Venezuela bajo el nombre de arvejas son los pois cassés, o al menos se les parecen muchísimo, y saben igual.



No lo pongo en duda *Nanon*. 
Lo que sería interesante saber es cómo le llaman en Venezuela (y ya que estamos, en Costa Rica) a los guisantes enteros.


----------



## Nanon

Víctor ¿secos o frescos? Si son guisantes frescos, en Venezuela son petit(s) pois, con ortografia, esteeee... optativa.
En el hilo sobre "arveja" en el SE del que les puse el enlace, aparece que en Argentina "arveja" se usa para guisantes frescos y secos.

Swift, tu dois parler de Mendel, non ?... Là, j'ai un problème existentiel. Je repasse au français pour poster un lien vers Wikipedia, version française car l'article est plus complet qu'en espagnol. Mendel sélectionnait plusieurs variétés de _Pisum sativum_. Or les pois frais ou cassés proviennent de la même plante : toujours _Pisum sativum_ !


----------



## swift

Víctor Pérez said:


> Lo que sería interesante saber es cómo le llaman en [...] Costa Rica a los guisantes enteros.


 
Hola Víctor:

Pues... así: arvejas. La gente no repara en si son frescas, secas, enteras o partidas. Lo más común es que les pregunten en el Mercado: "¿De estos o de esos?".

Solamente quienes se interesan en asuntos de botánica emplean "guisante". Al menos, eso es lo que yo he visto y oído.

Por cierto, acabo de recordar que en ciertos países se les llama chícharos.



Nanon said:


> Swift, tu dois parler de Mendel, non ?... Là, j'ai un problème existentiel. Je repasse au français pour poster un lien vers Wikipedia, version française car l'article est plus complet qu'en espagnol. Mendel sélectionnait plusieurs variétés de _Pisum sativum_. Or les pois frais ou cassés proviennent de la même plante : toujours _Pisum sativum_ !


 
Oui, Mendel bien sûr. Donc les "Pisa savita rupta" n'existent pas...

Y perdona mi latín macarrónico.

Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nanon said:


> Víctor ¿secos o frescos? Si son guisantes frescos, en Venezuela son petit(s) pois, con ortografia, esteeee... optativa.
> En el hilo sobre "arveja" en el SE del que les puse el enlace, aparece que en Argentina "arveja" se usa para guisantes frescos y secos.



En España, al menos eso creo, sean frescos, secos o partidos... son guisantes. Para especificar hay que añadir cualquiera de los tres adjetivos. Mí pregunta era en el sentido de si en Venezuela cada una de las tres posibilidades tiene un nombre particular o si, como en España, se dice *arvejas frescas*,* arvejas secas *o* arvejas *(secas)* partidas*.


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

Selon moi aussi, en Espagne on les nomme guisantes quelle que soit leur forme. Cela dit, ma maman qui est asturienne les appelle "arvejos" !


----------



## Nanon

Víctor Pérez said:


> En España, al menos eso creo, sean frescos, secos o partidos... son guisantes. Para especificar hay que añadir cualquiera de los tres adjetivos. Mí pregunta era en el sentido de si en Venezuela cada una de las tres posibilidades tiene un nombre particular o si, como en España, se dice *arvejas frescas*,* arvejas secas *o* arvejas *(secas)* partidas*.



No te sé decir. Creo que sólo las hay partidas, igual que los pois cassés en Francia, por razones prácticas: hay que remojarlas por mucho tiempo y si son enteras, peor todavía...
O tal vez sea porque el tegumento es muy frágil y no se mantiene al secarse la semilla (¿¿¿???). Confieso mi total ignorancia al respecto.


----------



## blink05

Hay diferencia entre el "petit pois" y el "pois frais"? Para mí en Chile entran en la categoría "arveja". No hay nada a lo que llamemos "petípois" en mi patria. 

El pois cassé no tengo ni recuerdos de haberlo comido, así que no arriesgo un nombre. Me pregunto, ¿qué le ocurrirá a una pobre arveja al partirla? .

Existen también los "garbanzos", que wikipedia me informa que en otras partes se llaman "chícharos". Como los conozco son amarillos, y acá los conozco como "pois chiche", pero si fueran verdes, se parecerían a lo que Uds. llaman "pois cassé".

Lamento no ser de más ayuda.


----------



## Nanon

Les pois cassés sont en effet verts et plus petits que les pois chiches (garbanzos). J'ai découvert aujourd'hui (voir plus haut !) que botaniquement, il n'y avait guère de différence entre le pois cassé et le petit pois frais...
J'ai un paquet de pois cassés, et ils sont toujours "cassés", c'est-à-dire qu'ils ont un côté bombé et un côté plat. Autrement dit, contrairement aux petits pois "frais", on ne mange pas toute la graine mais seulement les deux cotylédons. Voilà ce qui arrive à un pois quand on le casse...


----------



## grandluc

me suena "guisantes majados" pero no sé si es eso que decís...


----------



## Alberthus

Según la región, en España se les llama Guisantes, pésoles o chícharos (este último término también se utilisa para los garbanzos y las judías).
En cuanto a los pois  cassés (petits pois secs, décortiqués et divisés en deux) que se suelen comer en puré en Francia no he encontrado en ningún sitio una traducción en español porque normalmente aqui no se comercialízan.
Como soy aficionado a ellos los encargo a familiares que viven en Francia.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

grandluc said:


> me suena "guisantes majados" pero no sé si es eso que decís...



_Guisantes majados_ sont des pois broyés.

(content de te revoir, *Grandluc*!)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Alberthus said:


> Según la región, en España se les llama Guisantes, pésoles o chícharos (este último término también se utilisa para los garbanzos y las judías).
> En cuanto a los pois  cassés (petits pois secs, décortiqués et divisés en deux) que se suelen comer en puré en Francia no he encontrado en ningún sitio una traducción en español porque normalmente aqui no se comercialízan.
> Como soy aficionado a ellos los encargo a familiares que viven en Francia.



Buena aportación *Alberthus*. ¡Bienvenido!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aparentemente se trata de los "*guisantes secos*". 

Como por ejemplo en este informe de la Universidad de Granada sobre la harina de guisante. ( en pdf. Pág.18)

O este otro sobre regadío y leguminosas:
http://www.libroblancoagricultura.c...onencias/bernabeu_serna/bernabeu_serna_25.asp

Y en Internet se encuentran muchas recetas de sopas y purés de guisantes secos, como ésta donde también podéis ver la foto de los guisantes secos, igualitos a los pois cassés. 

Bon appétit !

Gévy


----------



## Schain-schain

Hola, muchas gracias a todos, veo que mi pregunta a generado mucho interés! 
Concuerdo con Nanon y Wikipedia, el petit pois y el pois cassé vienen de la misma planta. El petit pois es fresco, el pois cassé seco! 
Creo que Gévy la ha clavado con la receta de guisantes secos que exactamente la receta que quiero hacer... Y como estamos en época de guisantes (los del Prat de Llobregat, cerca de Catalunya) hay que aprovechar. Gracias a todos.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
Para ir completando el mapa de las variantes, por si interesa, en Argentina (como en Chile, según lo explica blink) llamamos "arvejas" a los "petits pois" y "garbanzos" a los "pois chiche".
La arveja se comercializa fresca, en lata, o seca (entera o partida). El garbanzo, que yo sepa, sólo se vende seco y entero. Además existe la harina de garbanzo (bastante común) y la de arveja (muy rara).
El término "guisante", que yo sepa, lo usamos únicamente en el cuento de Andersen ("La princesa y el guisante")  , probablemente porque la traducción es española.
¡Buen provecho!


----------



## Kaxgufen

Luego de tanta botánica, necesito que alguien me traduzca "cravatte pois-cassés". ¿se tratará del dibujo de la corbata? una forma de atar el nudo? 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Supongo que se refiere al color de la corbata.
"cravate pois-cassés" = corbata del color del puré de pois-cassés (verde tirando a amarillo, más o menos)

Un saludo,


----------



## lolailo o_O

¡Buenos días!, ¿Qué tal?
Al hilo de la conversación, "verts pois cassés", ¿también sería " guisantes secos"?

Esta expresión la he sacado de un libro que habla de la Francia de 1945, es un de los productos que un tendero tiene en su comercio. Se trata de productos para gente con pocos recursos económicos. Mi duda es si se traduciría por "guisantes secos", "guisantes verdes secos", o ¿hay otra expresión? 

¡Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!

¡Hola! Si no me equivoco, por lo menos en España, no se trata de guisantes secos si no de "guisantes partidos" http://www.google.es/search?q=guisa...producto%2Fguisantes-partidos-500-gr-;600;800

En un libro he encontrado la expresión "les verts pois cassés". ¿Alguien podría confirmarme si se trata de "guisantes verdes partidos"? 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

